# Radarksu's Journal Bermuda, DFW area



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

These are some pictures of my lawn from Summer 2019, I plan to update this journal as the 2020 season progresses.










This is really a test post. I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Hmmm, inserting the image didn't work. Let's try this.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Yea!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Cute kids, beautiful grass!


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Tiger Stripes from 11-06-2019


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

The big black tub is a garden pond in progress.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Independence Day Double Cut! I might have to start double cutting more often.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice looking yard.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

ladycage said:


> Nice looking yard.


Thanks!


----------



## Holmes168 (Jul 1, 2020)

Amazing yard


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

:thumbup: Great Job!


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> :thumbup: Great Job!


Thanks!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Love that dark green!


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

testwerke said:


> Love that dark green!


Thanks: iron, iron, iron. After a soil test showing that I was deficient, I always put down fertilizer with Fe. Milorganite, Scotts Green Max, or Ironite. Now that I'm doing regular PGR apps I've thought about getting liquid chelated Iron to put down with the PGR, but that stuff is pricey.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Took some quick pics of the kids playing in the backyard. This is just after the 4 year old dumped about 2 liters of bubble solution down the slide. Needless to say they were sliding really fast after that. I don't know what that's going to do to my lawn but I watered the affected area thoroughly.







I'm going to do some work on the pond/water feature tomorrow morning before it gets too hot. The HOA architectural review board(ARB) was extra slow in reviewing my water feature. Maybe because I'm on the ARB maybe because nobody else hase one in the front, maybe because they don't like it but there aren't any rules against it. In any event, it got approved while I was on vacation for a week so, I'm just getting to it now.

The one week vacation plus a couple of days recovery meant that I went a full 10 days between cuts, not great for my Bermuda even if it is PGR regulated. I might have to do a reset scalp, but it's pretty hot for that in DFW.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Pond update. Still need to backfill, run permanent electrical, and put down stones, mulch, etc.


----------



## radarksu (Oct 11, 2018)

Night shots!


----------



## WB Media (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks awesome man!

How often do you put the scotts green max down? How much watering do you do?


----------

